# iMovie writes zero size project files to external disk!!!



## drxian (May 9, 2004)

i have an external firewire drive that i wan to use for my video projects. i can create an imvie project on it and import movies etc and everything is fine except the actual project imovie file itself is always zero k big!!!

console shows

2004-05-09 23:20:39.331 iMovie[4396] Attempting to get exclusive access to hardware failed... -200
2004-05-09 23:20:39.598 iMovie[4396] Attempting to get exclusive access to hardware failed... -200
2004-05-09 23:20:55.529 iMovie[4396] Attempting to get exclusive access to hardware failed... -200
2004-05-09 23:20:56.848 iMovie[4396] Attempting to get exclusive access to hardware failed... -200
FSpExchangeFiles failed; Project not saved! (-50)

what the .... is going on APPLE!?>
any help appreciated. please email direct to 
xian@lostinspace.com


----------



## JeffCGD (May 10, 2004)

Sounds like you don't have write permission to the external drive. One option is to 'Get Info' on the external drive, and make check 'Ignore permissions on this volume' is checked. Alternatively, you could change the permissions on the folder on that external drive you are saving to ensure you have write access (You may only have read access currently, which would explain why you can read from it, but not write to it).


----------



## drxian (May 10, 2004)

then how does it write the project directory and the media files ok but only the actual imovie file is zero bytes?
i dont htink thats it to be honest..


----------

